# NH 273 Hay Baler plunger knife replacement



## rfierro (Jul 1, 2011)

I need to replace to plunger knife on my NH 273 baler. I expect that I need to remove the plunger. How do I do that?

Is there a manual that describes plunger removal and rebuilding?


----------



## Cjk (Jul 9, 2011)

You can get the knives out without removing the plunger. There will be shims behind them so do it carefully and keep them in order so you can put them back where they were.


----------

